# Need new tires for an 1864



## TractorLarry (Oct 2, 2006)

I need a new set of tires for my 1864.

I don't want to spend a fortune on them, but want decent one's that will last a few years at least.

I want diamond-tread type tires that are easy on the lawn. No big lugs 

I called C&G, and they referred me to CedarRapidsTire.com. I went there, and was unable to find them in the right sizes and they were horribly expensive it seemed to me.

Sizes are:

Rear - 23x10.5 12NHS
Front - 16x6.5 8NHS

Tubless of course.

Anyone know of a good place to pick up a set?


----------

